# blue girl aka girl in blue



## mysteryscribe (Jan 25, 2007)

black and white tinted.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2007)

She's a cutie!  

You did a nice job with the outfit, but the coloring on her face looks a little blotchy. Is it the scan, you think?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 25, 2007)

yes i had to color it because is scanned so badly.  I didnt think you would notice  Probably should have blended it more.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2007)

Generally speaking, I notice a _lot _of stuff_._ :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 25, 2007)

then I'm gonna have to quit flirtin' with you.  All this time I thought you were oblivious.


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> then I'm gonna have to quit flirtin' with you. All this time I thought you were oblivious.


See, I knew you thought that. It's part of the game.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 25, 2007)

just like a woman too smart for me


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 21, 2007)

You'll never get the last word against a woman!


----------



## KrystofJ (Mar 23, 2007)

The compsition is weird... I would have made it more of a detail, or at least I wouldnt have left so much open space at the top... Also, there could be some interesting backgroud.. But the outfit is nice


----------

